# ich habe bilder hochgeladen



## hildegard (10. Juni 2010)

hallo an euch 

ich habe extra für euch irgend wie geschafft in meinen neuvorstellungsthread  ein paar bilder einzustellen.

leider zeigt sich aber kein bild an der seite und ich weiß auch nicht wie das geht.

ich denke darum kommt nun keiner auf die idee das dort bilder zu sehen sind.

es tut mir leid das ich so unbeholfen bin. aber ich gebe ja zu, ich kann computer gerade so bedienen.

trotzdem wollte ich nicht auf euch verzichten und habe mich hier angemeldet.

l.g.  hildegard


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: ich habe bilder hochgeladen*

Hallo Hildegard,

die Bilder sind doch drin - aber vielliecht liest Du die Anleitung noch mal genau - den Link findest Du in meiner Signatur - ausserdem schieb ich dieses Thema mal in den Support-Bereich - denn in dieser Rubrik passt es nicht wirklich..


----------

